# First impression of the Stihl 241c



## CaseyForrest (Oct 29, 2016)

Picked it up with a 12" bar running 3/8p rs. 

Main purpose will be a light all around utility saw. For things like what's in the background of the above picture. 

It's a gutsy little bugger with the 12" bar. I can really lean into it relative to it being a 42cc unit. 

I did have to turn the oiler down. 

My only dislike so far is the dawgs. They don't need to be this big on a saw this small. Now granted I am cutting lose branches set up on sawhorses. But what is happening is the saw has enough torque to roll these branches into the dogs and all progress stops. I'll give it some more time before I start modifying them, but I may cut them down. I can lean on this enough in the wood to not need to use the dawgs. And I don't deal with wood like this on an often enough basis to warrant the construction of a sawbuck. 

Very pleased with the purchase. 

sent from a field


----------



## hedge hog (Oct 29, 2016)

What til you have 8-10 tanks through it [emoji4]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaseyForrest (Oct 29, 2016)

Can't wait!

sent from a field


----------



## CaseyForrest (Oct 29, 2016)

Rounds out this trio well.





sent from a field


----------



## CaseyForrest (Oct 29, 2016)

Took just over 2 tanks to cut all this






I wasn't working the saw hard at all and the muffler was proving this as it was wet with unburnt fuel. Which is ok with me, nice easy break in. 

So I noodled a couple larger pieces just to see how much I could push on it






Had to cut from both sides to make it all the way through. 

If this saw only gets better with use, everyone should own one. 

sent from a field


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Oct 29, 2016)

I'd sure like to have one! 

For now I'm making due with my Dolmar 421. I would have preferred the Stihl, but I have a terrible dealer, and it was $240 more than the Dolmar. 

Out of curiosity, why did you go witha 12" bar, and how do you like it? My 421 came with a 16" but I just ordered a 12" from LCS. At $18 for a bar and chain, I had to try it. Just curious what your thoughts are.

Congrats on the new saw, nice lineup you got there.


----------



## benp (Oct 29, 2016)

Awesome Casey!!!!!!

I'm impressed it's pulling 3/8" like that.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Oct 29, 2016)

Ryan'smilling said:


> I'd sure like to have one!
> 
> For now I'm making due with my Dolmar 421. I would have preferred the Stihl, but I have a terrible dealer, and it was $240 more than the Dolmar.
> 
> ...



I have a 25" and 20" that goes on the 441. The 362 wears a 16" exclusively. 14" doesn't bridge enough gap so I went with 12".

I'm not one to run a saw at the edge of its max bar length. Id prefer to keep the bar length short so I'm not working the saw to its limit. If I ever find myself needing more than 25" of bar length, which right now is very rare, Ill get a 661. Either that or trade the 441 in for a 461. But I do really like the 441.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Oct 29, 2016)

benp said:


> Awesome Casey!!!!!!
> 
> I'm impressed it's pulling 3/8" like that.



To be fair, its 3/8 pico.


----------



## benp (Oct 29, 2016)

CaseyForrest said:


> To be fair, its 3/8 pico.



Does that have different sharpening requirements that regular 3/8? Like 3/8" low pro?

Sorry for asking as I have no real world experience with either of them.

I have heard them mentioned but never handled in the wild.


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Oct 29, 2016)

CaseyForrest said:


> I have a 25" and 20" that goes on the 441. The 362 wears a 16" exclusively. 14" doesn't bridge enough gap so I went with 12".
> 
> I'm not one to run a saw at the edge of its max bar length. Id prefer to keep the bar length short so I'm not working the saw to its limit. If I ever find myself needing more than 25" of bar length, which right now is very rare, Ill get a 661. Either that or trade the 441 in for a 461. But I do really like the 441.



Right on. Similar setup to me. 16" and soon to be 12" on my 421, 16" on the 036, 20" and 25" on my 460, 20", 25", and 32" on my 660. 

20" on the 660, which is ported sure is fun.


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Oct 29, 2016)

benp said:


> Does that have different sharpening requirements that regular 3/8? Like 3/8" low pro?
> 
> Sorry for asking as I have no real world experience with it.
> 
> I have heard it mentioned but never seen it in the wild.




Picco and low profile are the same thing. Yes, they use a smaller file.


----------



## benp (Oct 29, 2016)

CaseyForrest said:


> I have a 25" and 20" that goes on the 441. The 362 wears a 16" exclusively. 14" doesn't bridge enough gap so I went with 12".
> 
> I'm not one to run a saw at the edge of its max bar length. Id prefer to keep the bar length short so I'm not working the saw to its limit. If I ever find myself needing more than 25" of bar length, which right now is very rare, *Ill get a 661*. Either that or trade the 441 in for a 461. But I do really like the 441.



Cough......394/395's work too.....cough...


----------



## benp (Oct 29, 2016)

Ryan'smilling said:


> Picco and low profile are the same thing. Yes, they use a smaller file.



Thanks!!!!

So it would be like filing a .325 chain then?


----------



## CaseyForrest (Oct 29, 2016)

benp said:


> Does that have different sharpening requirements that regular 3/8? Like 3/8" low pro?
> 
> Sorry for asking as I have no real world experience with either of them.
> 
> I have heard them mentioned but never handled in the wild.



This is my first foray into anything other than regular 3/8. I wanted to switch it over the .325 but my dealer said I can use the .325 wheel on the 3/8p, so thats what Ill do.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Oct 29, 2016)

benp said:


> Cough......394/395's work too.....cough...



HAHA! Wrong color orange. That and my dealer doesn't sell the wrong color orange.


----------



## benp (Oct 29, 2016)

LOL!!!

Fair enough.

You probably should get a big saw though.......just because someday you'll need it.


----------



## svk (Oct 29, 2016)

Subbed. 

One tank through my 241. As I mentioned on the other thread I spent this afternoon trading off between that and my recently ported 550. It was kind of like Christmas and my birthday all rolled into one day with those two toys at my disposal. 

Mine came with the 16" bar but I have 12 and 14 inch GB bars on order from Left Coast. 

I think I'm going to follow Dancan's advice and drop to a 6t rim.


----------



## Hinerman (Oct 30, 2016)

benp said:


> Thanks!!!!
> 
> So it would be like filing a .325 chain then?



Smaller file than .325 chain.

.404 chain: 7/32 file
3/8 chain: 13/64 or 7/32 file
.325 chain: 3/16 file
picco or low pro chain: 5/32 file


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Oct 30, 2016)

I've got 3/8lp on my 421 and .325 on my Shindaiwa 488. In small wood, I really like the 3/8lp. It makes the saw feel really zippy. Also, it's faster to sharpen because there's fewer cutters per foot of chain. 

Currently I've only run Carlton N1 (i think that's what it's called), which is non-reduced-kickback semi-chisel. It holds a good edge, and sharpens pretty easy. I've got some Oregon on order from LCS. I suppose I'll have to bite the bullet and try some Stihl PS3 too.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Oct 30, 2016)

svk said:


> I think I'm going to follow Dancan's advice and drop to a 6t rim.



Mine came with a 6t spur. Must be something regional?


----------



## dancan (Oct 30, 2016)

I think that the reason you have the 6t is because it's the newest release ,
http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...up-dates-on-the-newer-ones-any-idears.301573/


----------



## dancan (Oct 30, 2016)

Polly easier to mod the dogs from the earlier version , just flat dogs .


----------



## farmer steve (Oct 30, 2016)

dancan said:


> I think that the reason you have the 6t is because it's the newest release ,
> http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...up-dates-on-the-newer-ones-any-idears.301573/


thanks Dan for the link. i'll be checking out the one at my dealer on Tuesday and that will give me some negotiating room if it's an older one.


----------



## svk (Oct 30, 2016)

CaseyForrest said:


> Mine came with a 6t spur. Must be something regional?


I'll go count mine in a second. I just assumed it came with a 7.


----------



## svk (Oct 30, 2016)

Just checked. I'm sporting a 6T as well. 

I do like the captive bar nut.


----------



## WoodTick007 (Oct 30, 2016)

I don't wanna be the one to fart in the bathtub, but why not just buy an Dolmar, Echo, Husqvarna or Tanaka? Not trying to start trouble or anything like that, but with all the design imperfections...might be time to look at one of those 3 or 4 companies. 
What kinda warranty does stihl offer? I know Echo's is 5 years and Tanaka's is 7 years. . . .how many years is the stihl warranty? One would think it must be atleast 10 years.


----------



## svk (Oct 30, 2016)

WoodTick007 said:


> I don't wanna be the one to fart in the bathtub, but why not just buy an Dolmar, Echo, Husqvarna or Tanaka? Not trying to start trouble or anything like that, but with all the design imperfections...might be time to look at one of those 3 or 4 companies.
> What kinda warranty does stihl offer? I know Echo's is 5 years and Tanaka's is 7 years. . . .how many years is the stihl warranty? One would think it must be atleast 10 years.


Eh?

I'm not sure what design imperfections you are speaking of? The 241 is the top sub-45cc saw currently on the market and I've yet to hear of any owner who is less than satisfied with their purchase.....


----------



## CaseyForrest (Oct 30, 2016)

WoodTick007 said:


> I don't wanna be the one to fart in the bathtub, but why not just buy an Dolmar, Echo, Husqvarna or Tanaka? Not trying to start trouble or anything like that, but with all the design imperfections...might be time to look at one of those 3 or 4 companies.
> What kinda warranty does stihl offer? I know Echo's is 5 years and Tanaka's is 7 years. . . .how many years is the stihl warranty? One would think it must be atleast 10 years.



Not really a fan of dolmar though I do recognize they are dandy saws. Echo doesn't hold the same weight with me as they did 20 years ago. Seems they have geared more towards box stores. Tanaka makes a fabulous trimmer, but I have no experience with them outside my landscaping days. 

Then there's husky. Where do I start. May be best not to other than to say my preference for stihl over husky is purely irrational. 

Stihls pro saw warranty is 1 year, 2 if you buy some 2 stroke oil at the same time. In 15 years I've never had to take something back to be repaired that occurred outside my own negligence. The warranty doesn't even come into play with me. It's pure reputation and experience. 

Of the 3 saws I currently own, the only "design imperfection" is the dawgs on the 241. And that's simply personal preference in how I use my saws. 

I've owned at some point in time everything from a 170 up to a 660, and a couple variations of the 066. I've never had to take any of them in for service. 

sent from a field


----------



## svk (Oct 30, 2016)

Let's review our contenders (of currently produced models):

Dolmar 420/421-Cheaper with slightly less power but about a pound heavier. 
Husky 543-Less powerful, same weight, slightly cheaper. Very poor sales should tell something...
Tanaka-Cheaper, much less powerful, do they even have dealers? 
Echo (45 cc)-Cheaper, way heavier, parts are unavailable (?). No HP rating. 

Writing this as I'm walking out the door. Did I miss someone?


----------



## dancan (Oct 30, 2016)

Run one for an 8hr day , you'll know then .












Not brand bashing , it just works .
Stihl Crazy has blocked more than 60 cord of hardwood with his .


----------



## benp (Oct 30, 2016)

Awesome Dan!


----------



## dancan (Oct 30, 2016)

I guess it also boils down to the wood we're working with , if I had constant 20" stuff to cut I'd be singing a different tune but this saw shines at 12" and down and so far mine has been as dependable as a brick , tank after tank .
I let the work tire me out , not the saw at the end of my arms , I'm just a scrawny guy .


----------



## Stew7 (Oct 30, 2016)

dancan said:


> I think that the reason you have the 6t is because it's the newest release ,
> http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...up-dates-on-the-newer-ones-any-idears.301573/



My MS241c is a 07/2014 MD and it has a 6T also.


----------



## dancan (Oct 30, 2016)

Might be regional , I'm sure Stihl won't let us know .


----------



## CR888 (Oct 30, 2016)

WoodTick007 said:


> I don't wanna be the one to fart in the bathtub, but why not just buy an Dolmar, Echo, Husqvarna or Tanaka? Not trying to start trouble or anything like that, but with all the design imperfections...might be time to look at one of those 3 or 4 companies.
> What kinda warranty does stihl offer? I know Echo's is 5 years and Tanaka's is 7 years. . . .how many years is the stihl warranty? One would think it must be atleast 10 years.


Can you tell us of this model that is a better choice than a 241-cm? I'd really like to know so I could buy this saw. And could you elaborate on the 241 design floors so we know what your talking about? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Oct 31, 2016)

I like my Dolmar 421 a LOT. That said, if I was running my little saw daily, it'd be a 241, no question about it. There just isn't anything else on the market that completes with it. I guess the closest would be a 550xp, but that's a lot heavier. I suppose the other closest saw would be a rear handle 201. Can you get those in m-m-tronic?

Critics can fart in all the bathwater they'd like, but the 241 is still the best saw in that class by a long shot.


----------



## reddogrunner (Oct 31, 2016)

How much does a 241 run price point wise?


----------



## Stew7 (Oct 31, 2016)

No discount for me so I paid the DSRP - $559 + tax with a 16" bar. They didn't stock it so they had to order it. It only stings for a little bit. It was money well spent and I'd do it again.


----------



## KiwiBro (Oct 31, 2016)

reddogrunner said:


> How much does a 241 run price point wise?


US$925 here in NZ.


----------



## milkman (Oct 31, 2016)

dancan said:


> Run one for an 8hr day , you'll know then .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you see that trailer load and that fence row full of wood he cut with just two tanks? my earthquake won't do that. LOL


----------



## reddogrunner (Oct 31, 2016)

I can buy 2 Dolmar 421s for that. It may be the best saw since sliced bread, buts a damned lot of bread. I'll stick with my 421, thank you very much. There is something at play in the equation and it's called value. Value does not mean the cheapest price but it does mean the best bang for the buck and that is too much bang for this cowboy. I wouldn't even pay 650 for one. No tanks


----------



## svk (Oct 31, 2016)

Stew7 said:


> No discount for me so I paid the DSRP - $559 + tax with a 16" bar. They didn't stock it so they had to order it. It only stings for a little bit. It was money well spent and I'd do it again.


$569 here. I couldn't even squeeze a promo hat out of them.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Oct 31, 2016)

reddogrunner said:


> How much does a 241 run price point wise?



My dealer treats me well. I paid $499 plus tax. I believe MSRP is $549

ETA: My total bill was $570 with 12" bar, 3 chains, 6 pack of 2 gallon mix (to bump the warranty to 2 years) and tax.


----------



## dancan (Oct 31, 2016)

KiwiBro said:


> US$925 here in NZ.



Ouch .

650 Cnd pesos up here , 30% off for US monies .


----------



## reddogrunner (Nov 1, 2016)

Well that is definitely better. I just don't see $1000 for ANY saw. LOL


----------



## formersawrep (Nov 1, 2016)

My 241 has a 16" bar and 6t drum. It has a muffler mod and about 25 tanks through it. I only pick up a larger saw (up to 2100 Husky w/36") when the trunk gets over 15". The 241 makes you smile when you run it (especially limbing).


----------



## svk (Nov 1, 2016)

Anybody know what maximum unloaded rpm is on these? Doesn't seem to rev out as much as my 550 did when stock when I did a quick piss rev. Then again I'm just getting into tank #2.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Nov 1, 2016)

Gosh, I seem to remember seeing 10,500 and its limited at 14,000.

But Im probably wrong.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Nov 1, 2016)

Ok, page 52 of the manual states...

Engine power to iso 7293 is 3.1 bhp at 10,500 and cutoff is 14,000


----------



## farmer steve (Nov 2, 2016)

youse guys keep talking up this saw and....................................... QUIT tempting me!!!!!!!


----------



## CaseyForrest (Nov 2, 2016)

Nothing like good ole fashioned peer pressure. 

Did I mention it'll make a mean French toast if you feed it 40:1?

sent from a field


----------



## svk (Nov 2, 2016)

I'm excited to get another ten or so tanks through this. 

Right now it's powerful but not angry.


----------



## rburg (Nov 2, 2016)

I hope to get to run a 241 eventually. They definitely feel good at the dealers. I hope to see one at a gtg soon.


----------



## svk (Nov 2, 2016)

Another half hour on her tonight with a fresh loop of PS3. Limbed a big aspen that blew down during a wind storm and cleaned up a bunch of smaller snow damaged maple and one oak.


----------



## dancan (Nov 2, 2016)

I find that when you start cutting with it a few minutes will go by before it runs up to full rpms then you're good to go all day long, next day back to the same , kinda like it has to get it's parameters in order for the day .
I found that it was polly 10 to 15 tanks before it got to where it is now. 
I forgot to mention that I thot I had a major issue with the saw, it wouldn't start for me once this winter.
About 6 months of running the saw I ran it all day Saturday ,it worked perfectly , Sunday started out great and then hard to start on the second tank, shut it off to move some brush then no go .
Thot that I'd have to find out how good the warranty was Monday, I brought it to work, thot I'd best have a look for a plugged fuel filter , nothing wrong there, figured I'd best check the plug next, pulled the the top cover ,,,,,,,, blew the dust out of the air filter and I was back in business lol
The saw had worked the same right up till it couldn't get enough air to let it run , I check it more often since that nonevent lol

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## svk (Nov 2, 2016)

The Mtronic takes a few more pulls to get going but once it's warm seems to idle smoother than my autotune saws. I think this is the smoothest idling saw I've ever operated.

I put another 3/4 tank through it today. Every day I get closer anyhow.


----------



## svk (Nov 2, 2016)

I really need to dig into brad's 241 thread and do some reading.


----------



## dancan (Nov 2, 2016)

I'm not going to mess with this saw, it works just fine as is , I have the ported 026's and then bigger and faster saws if needed , it's a 42 c saw , balanced fine and works for me , it may break down someday but till then I'll leave it be. 

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## CaseyForrest (Nov 6, 2016)

Nother couple tanks through this little guy yesterday. Stump grinder was here and one of the stumps I needed out still had the tree attached. So I dropped it real quick and then grabbed little buddy to slice it up. I didn't get any pictures because I had to make room for the grinder, but the majority of cuts were using all 12" of the bar.


----------



## farmer steve (Nov 15, 2016)

farmer steve said:


> thanks Dan for the link. i'll be checking out the one at my dealer on Tuesday and that will give me some negotiating room if it's an older one.


checked out the 241 that is at my dealers. the dawgs were the old style. didn't check out the sprocket. he told me he hadn't sold 1 since he got it in. i told him it was a couple of years old and left it at that. i'll talk to him next week.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Nov 15, 2016)

Yapping with my dealer today and I mentioned how Impressed I am with the 241. He says they cant sell them either, but the people that do buy them cant stop saying nice things.

I suggested that its probably because its in the 40cc class, same as what you can get from most big box stores. But at twice the price. But it really is no comparison...


----------



## dancan (Nov 15, 2016)

farmer steve said:


> checked out the 241 that is at my dealers. the dawgs were the old style. didn't check out the sprocket. he told me he hadn't sold 1 since he got it in. i told him it was a couple of years old and left it at that. i'll talk to him next week.



Make sure there are no adjustment holes for the carb , I might be wrong but I thought the first ones weren't Mtronic .












Sure I could have used a bigger saw ,,, But I didn't lol


----------



## NSMaple1 (Nov 15, 2016)

Cute Ryobi ya got there.


----------



## dancan (Nov 15, 2016)

CaseyForrest said:


> Yapping with my dealer today and I mentioned how Impressed I am with the 241. He says they cant sell them either, but the people that do buy them cant stop saying nice things.
> 
> I suggested that its probably because its in the 40cc class, same as what you can get from most big box stores. But at twice the price. But it really is no comparison...



I was a skeptic , cleared a lot of houselots with 60/72/90 cc saws , rarely used my 50cc, throw injury into the mix with a long and taxing recovery and start running 50cc that have been warmed over by Pioneerguy600 and found myself rarely reaching for the bigger , then I bought the 241 after talking to Stihlcrazy , figured I'd use it a bit , all I can say is that it's hard to wrap your head around how much work you can do with 40cc's tank after tank all day .
If I was constantly working in 20" stuff all day and blocking it up I'd sing a different tune but it's working very well for what I'm cutting and I'll use it to drop a 20" , delimb , drag out tree length and then go to the next .


----------



## CaseyForrest (Nov 15, 2016)

dancan said:


> Sure I could have used a bigger saw ,,, But I didn't lol



It really is that much fun.


----------



## dancan (Nov 15, 2016)

NSMaple1 said:


> Cute Ryobi ya got there.



No self respecting thief would steel a Ryobi , only little pawn shop monies paid on them lol


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Nov 15, 2016)

dancan said:


> I was a skeptic , cleared a lot of houselots with 60/72/90 cc saws , rarely used my 50cc, throw injury into the mix with a long and taxing recovery and start running 50cc that have been warmed over by Pioneerguy600 and found myself rarely reaching for the bigger , then I bought the 241 after talking to Stihlcrazy , figured I'd use it a bit , all I can say is that it's hard to wrap your head around how much work you can do with 40cc's tank after tank all day .
> If I was constantly working in 20" stuff all day and blocking it up I'd sing a different tune but it's working very well for what I'm cutting and I'll use it to drop a 20" , delimb , drag out tree length and then go to the next .




I agree 100%. I've been using the heck out of my Dolmar 421 this week on a thinning project. What a treat. I needed a bigger bar (got a 12" on the Dolmar this week), so I grabbed my 036 with a 16" E bar. My first thought was "wow, this is heavy". 

These little saws pack one heck of a punch.


----------



## dancan (Nov 15, 2016)

Yup , little saws with real good av , I let the work tire me out , not the saw .
I've been keeping my eyes open for a used Makita/Dolly in that size , sooner or later I'll score one , I don't think the homeowner 40 cc's could take the thrashing I put mine through but I'll try any of the pro ones if I can score one .


----------



## svk (Nov 15, 2016)

I agree on the lighter saws. I'm tickled with my ported 550. Really don't even feel like taking out the other saws now that I got that back.


----------



## NGaMountains (Nov 16, 2016)

Been to 3 dealers so far, including one very large outfit, hoping to see a 241 and feel it in the hand after all the praise that's been heaped here. I'm 0 for 3 so far, but intend to keep trying.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Nov 16, 2016)

I can rent you one. 

I'm surprised none of them will just get one in..... 

sent from a field


----------



## farmer steve (Nov 16, 2016)

CaseyForrest said:


> I can rent you one.
> 
> I'm surprised none of them will just get one in.....
> 
> sent from a field


these things might turn into big collectors saws. better keep yours on a nice cushey blankie.


----------



## NGaMountains (Nov 16, 2016)

CaseyForrest said:


> I can rent you one.



Ha! I wish. Your rental office is kind of a long ride from my location north of Atlanta. And not Atlanta, Michigan!


----------



## bennn*e (Nov 17, 2016)

CaseyForrest said:


> Rounds out this trio well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






similar setup, just don't use anything between the 241 and 441


----------



## farmer steve (Dec 22, 2016)

any of you guys switch to a different chain than what is stock on the 241? mydealer has 10% off this week and you never know know what can happen around christmas.


----------



## svk (Dec 22, 2016)

The 3/8 LP debate has been covered a few times over in chainsaw and is pretty informative if you have some time to read. 

Stihl PS and PS3 are the fastest cutting chains by far. I have one of each of them for my 16" bar. 

I picked up a 12 and 14 inch GB bar with Oregon VXL chain from the fantastic clearance at Left Coast. I'll try those out when I'm cutting next week.


----------



## farmer steve (Dec 22, 2016)

svk said:


> The 3/8 LP debate has been covered a few times over in chainsaw and is pretty informative if you have some time to read.
> 
> Stihl PS and PS3 are the fastest cutting chains by far. I have one of each of them for my 16" bar.
> 
> I picked up a 12 and 14 inch GB bar with Oregon VXL chain from the fantastic clearance at Left Coast. I'll try those out when I'm cutting next week.


thanks Steve. i did read some of those threads but i knew you and @CaseyForrest had just got the 241 recently and knew some mentioned changing chains and stuff.


----------



## svk (Dec 22, 2016)

FWIW the VXL chains can be found pretty cheap so I own a bunch of them for my other LP saws.

Darn Stihl had to set up their bars to be one to two drive links off from what the other mfg's do so I've needed to get all new chains for my 241.


----------



## farmer steve (Dec 22, 2016)

svk said:


> FWIW the VXL chains can be found pretty cheap so I own a bunch of them for my other LP saws.
> 
> Darn Stihl had to set up their bars to be one to two drive links off from what the other mfg's do so I've needed to get all new chains for my 241.


i would like to stick with stihl chains because my dealer always does buy 2 get 1 free and his prices are the best of any dealers i have gone to.


----------



## svk (Dec 22, 2016)

farmer steve said:


> i would like to stick with stihl chains because my dealer always does buy 2 get 1 free and his prices are the best of any dealers i have gone to.


Definitely worth staying with Stihl if the price is anywhere near the other brands prices.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Dec 23, 2016)

farmer steve said:


> thanks Steve. i did read some of those threads but i knew you and @CaseyForrest had just got the 241 recently and knew some mentioned changing chains and stuff.



I inquired about using .325 but my dealer said the 3/8lp would be just fine.


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Dec 23, 2016)

CaseyForrest said:


> I inquired about using .325 but my dealer said the 3/8lp would be just fine.



I did the same thing on my Dolmar 421. Gotta say, I'm liking the 3/8lp.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Dec 23, 2016)

I'm pleased with it as well. But I've only got a 12" bar on it. 

sent from a field


----------



## svk (Dec 23, 2016)

CaseyForrest said:


> I'm pleased with it as well. But I've only got a 12" bar on it.
> 
> sent from a field


We like 12" bars!


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Dec 23, 2016)

CaseyForrest said:


> I'm pleased with it as well. But I've only got a 12" bar on it.
> 
> sent from a field





svk said:


> We like 12" bars!



Just so happens that I'm running a 12" on my 421 also. Fancy that. GB from Left coast, anyone?


----------



## farmer steve (Dec 24, 2016)

got it today. had my dealer switch the chain to the 3/8 picco yellow non- safety chain. 16" bar. same chain i run on the 023 and the ms 250. i'll get it dirty monday.


----------



## svk (Dec 24, 2016)

Merry Christmas to you!!!


----------



## ferris076 (Dec 27, 2016)

CaseyForrest said:


> I'm pleased with it as well. But I've only got a 12" bar on it.
> 
> sent from a field


Get a 7 Pin rim sproket and u will have mooore fun


----------



## CaseyForrest (Dec 27, 2016)

Im more of a lean on it kind of guy. Speeding the chain up means I can't lean on it. 

sent from a field


----------



## cantoo (Dec 27, 2016)

Mine is sitting on the bench where I left it. Going to be sitting there a long time unless I decide to sell it. Not a fan, it just isn't a saw I will use. Been using my 460 and getting tired of carrying it too. Today while slugging thru the bush I was thinking if I sold all my saws then I could afford a 460 built of carbon fibre. Anybody ever seen one?


----------



## CaseyForrest (Dec 27, 2016)

http://www.stihl.co.uk/stihl-carbon-concept-chain-saw.aspx


----------



## farmer steve (Dec 27, 2016)

cantoo said:


> Mine is sitting on the bench where I left it. Going to be sitting there a long time unless I decide to sell it. Not a fan, it just isn't a saw I will use. Been using my 460 and getting tired of carrying it too. Today while slugging thru the bush I was thinking if I sold all my saws then I could afford a 460 built of carbon fibre. Anybody ever seen one?


i guess if the 460 is gettin heavy, you could get one of these. you'll appreciate the weight 241 in a few years.


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 27, 2016)

CaseyForrest said:


> I inquired about using .325 but my dealer said the 3/8lp would be just fine.


Leave the 3/8 lo profile Picco on it.


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 27, 2016)

Are you using 63 PS chain Casey?


----------



## cantoo (Dec 27, 2016)

Casey, that one is still too heavy for me. How about Nuclear power then?
Steve, I could use something like that but not real handy for what I use the 460 for. Weight usually only bothers me when I'm cutting trees down. I used to just use the 460 to drop them and then switch to a 260 to limb them now I've been using the 460 for everything and it's getting heavy. What about steroids or maybe just Redbull? I tried Viagra and that got me wood but it made it difficult walking around the bush.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Dec 27, 2016)

lone wolf said:


> Are you using 63 PS chain Casey?



Yep, not the PS3 junk....


----------



## CaseyForrest (Dec 27, 2016)

cantoo said:


> Casey, that one is still too heavy for me. How about Nuclear power then?
> Steve, I could use something like that but not real handy for what I use the 460 for. Weight usually only bothers me when I'm cutting trees down. I used to just use the 460 to drop them and then switch to a 260 to limb them now I've been using the 460 for everything and it's getting heavy. What about steroids or maybe just Redbull? I tried Viagra and that got me wood but it made it difficult walking around the bush.


----------



## cantoo (Dec 27, 2016)

I think my next to build project will be something to cut the trees down from the drivers seat. I'm getting old and lazy.


----------



## svk (Dec 27, 2016)

CaseyForrest said:


> Yep, not the PS3 junk....


PS3 performed pretty well in the LP chain shootout....


----------



## CaseyForrest (Dec 27, 2016)

svk said:


> PS3 performed pretty well in the LP chain shootout....



I'm sure it cuts fine, but double the surface area on the rakers to maintain.... No thanks. Not when I can get the non PS3....


----------



## bennn*e (Dec 28, 2016)

I was convinced that I was going to change mine out to .325 from the get go so I chucked an old bar and sprocket on it when I bought it in 3/8lp, never looked back. The 3/8p and .325 tooth in Stihl current chain is damn near the same size. The old .325 had a slightly wider top plate in the 3629 (.325/.063") I have gone as far as putting a 16" of .043 narrow kerf 3/8lp on it and it's crazy quick


----------



## farmer steve (Dec 28, 2016)

cantoo said:


> I think my next to build project will be something to cut the trees down from the drivers seat. I'm getting old and lazy.


just get one of these.


----------



## ferris076 (Dec 28, 2016)

CaseyForrest said:


> Im more of a lean on it kind of guy. Speeding the chain up means I can't lean on it.
> 
> sent from a field


I run my 241 with an 14" bar, muffler mod and 7 Pin...
And i can still lean on it in hard german beech


----------



## dancan (Dec 28, 2016)

Mine had come with a 16" 7 pin , it worked well but I wasn't feeling the love , I dropped to a 14" and was happy with that gain plus it had better balance for me , got the 6 tooth spur and it got even better , I've not tried the 16" with the 6t and but Stihlcrazy has blocked better than 60 cord with his 16" 6t mm and he likes it , he's run way more saws than me dropping timber for a living .






















I'm just a hack but chain speed isn't always where it's at .


----------



## cantoo (Dec 29, 2016)

OK, I might have too many saws. I could have sworn that I bought a 241C, turns out it's a 291C. I bought it pretty much new at an auction, the dust on it is from the guys shed that I bought it from. So now I need a 241C so I can say I don't like it.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Dec 29, 2016)

@svk 

Do you know the part number on your 12" GB bar?


----------



## svk (Dec 29, 2016)

CaseyForrest said:


> @svk
> 
> Do you know the part number on your 12" GB bar?


I'll check tomorrow.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Dec 30, 2016)

Thanks.


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 30, 2016)

CaseyForrest said:


> Thanks.


Those saws will pull a 16 with authority, BTW I have two of them and even in hardwood they still pull good. The 16 makes for less bending when limbing, it gives more reach .


----------



## CaseyForrest (Dec 30, 2016)

lone wolf said:


> Those saws will pull a 16 with authority, BTW I have two of them and even in hardwood they still pull good. The 16 makes for less bending when limbing, it gives more reach .



Ive gone the expensive route when it comes to bar length.... Aside from the 661, all my saws wear 1 size bar. The 241 has the 12", 362 has a 16", 441 has the 20" and the 661 gets the 25" (24) and the 32".

I don't do a lot of "tree work" unless its for charity. So I tend to not find myself doing a lot of limbing. When I am able to find time to help a buddy cut Buckthorn out of the local parks, this combination shines. Its nimble and light, nimble being the key part.


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 30, 2016)

CaseyForrest said:


> Ive gone the expensive route when it comes to bar length.... Aside from the 661, all my saws wear 1 size bar. The 241 has the 12", 362 has a 16", 441 has the 20" and the 661 gets the 25" (24) and the 32".
> 
> I don't do a lot of "tree work" unless its for charity. So I tend to not find myself doing a lot of limbing. When I am able to find time to help a buddy cut Buckthorn out of the local parks, this combination shines. Its nimble and light, nimble being the key part.


Damn right that little saw is nimble. My favorite saw of all times.


----------



## svk (Dec 30, 2016)

Casey,


----------



## svk (Dec 30, 2016)

CaseyForrest said:


> Ive gone the expensive route when it comes to bar length.... Aside from the 661, all my saws wear 1 size bar. The 241 has the 12", 362 has a 16", 441 has the 20" and the 661 gets the 25" (24) and the 32".
> 
> I don't do a lot of "tree work" unless its for charity. So I tend to not find myself doing a lot of limbing. When I am able to find time to help a buddy cut Buckthorn out of the local parks, this combination shines. Its nimble and light, nimble being the key part.


I haven't tried the 12" on the 241 but will be able to report soon. 

I too like short bars as they cut faster, chains take less maintenance, and are less likely to find their tip in the dirt or rocks. My cabin woodlot has tons of rock from softball to boulder size. You literally couldn't pound a fence post there to save your life so if the bar tip hits the ground you are ensured a rocked chain. 

My normal cutting fleet has the 550 with 16", 562 with 16" or 20", and 2186 with 20" or 28" if needed. I've ran the new to me 24" bar once on the 562 when I needed to drop and stump a big flared aspen. 

My 241 has yet to be broken in (on tank 4 right now) so I can't judge its full potential until then.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Dec 30, 2016)

svk said:


> Casey,
> 
> View attachment 547028


Thanks. 

sent from a field


----------



## CaseyForrest (Dec 30, 2016)

@svk 

Did you buy the bar/chain combo from Left Coast? If you did, how do you like the 91vxl?


----------



## farmer steve (Dec 30, 2016)

took the 241 out this morning for the maiden cut. cutting tops from a logging job. i must have ran through some dirt because it just would not cut after sawing a stob off a big limb. brought it back to the shop and gave it a few swipes with a brand new file. it stihl didn't want to cut right. gonna check the rakers on it in a few minutes. the saw itself ran fine. pulled the air box cover and the filter was stihl nice and clean.


----------



## svk (Dec 30, 2016)

CaseyForrest said:


> @svk
> 
> Did you buy the bar/chain combo from Left Coast? If you did, how do you like the 91vxl?


Yes got the combo from LCS in both 12 and 14 inch lengths. 

I haven't used these VXL chains yet. The stuff I had used previously on my buddy's 211 had a lot of chatter out of the box and cut great after the first sharpening with proper raker adjustment. 

I'll let you know tomorrow or tonight how they cut.


----------



## farmer steve (Dec 30, 2016)

after a little chain "adjustment" i went over to my buddy's to help with a pin oak he had dropped. seemed a bit better and even did a noddle job on one piece. have only ran it about 1/2 throttle so far for break in. FYI i checked a piece of the smaller limb wood with the MM and had 14% inside a split and 8% on the outside.


----------



## Jeffkrib (Dec 30, 2016)

Hi SVK
How does the 241 stack up against the 550xp...... wondering if a ported 241 would stay with a stock 550xp. Has anyone seen this as a comparison? I realise your 550xp is ported and the 241 stock though.


----------



## Chris-PA (Dec 30, 2016)

Good to see people figuring out how much you can cut with a good 40cc saw and 3/8 lo pro. Although it's a shame to see someone pay more than $100 for one! And I keep a 16" bar on mine most of the time.


----------



## dancan (Dec 30, 2016)

Steve, run it like you stole it , chainsaw carbs are not like car carbs , it pulls fuel in by air velocity and at wot , it'll probably need 10 tanks or better to be at full power .

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## svk (Dec 30, 2016)

Jeffkrib said:


> Hi SVK
> How does the 241 stack up against the 550xp...... wondering if a ported 241 would stay with a stock 550xp. Has anyone seen this as a comparison? I realise your 550xp is ported and the 241 stock though.


Well I don't have a ported 241....yet. I'd postulate they'd be very close in performance (modded 241 to stock 550). Perhaps the 241 may have a slight edge?

Stock to stock the 550 blows it out of the water. Considering you can find a 550 for cheaper through AS sponsors than a 241 lists for I'd go for the 550 every time even though the 241 is .9 lb lighter.

After cutting today I'm about to post some more 241 thoughts in a separate post. Stand by....


----------



## svk (Dec 30, 2016)

Above: My 241 wearing the new GB 14" bar and VXL chain.

So I had a chance to put another tank through the 241 today.

Ran about 1/3 tank through on the 16" bar and PS3 chain. It cuts but is certainly nothing special considering I'm spoiled with a great 550 done up by Miller Mod Saws.

Swapped to the 14" bar and the saw absolutely woke up. Revved significantly higher and cut much better. This all with out of the box VXL chain which we know isn't the fastest cutting chain in the low profile world.

I don't see the 16" bar going back on this saw anytime soon unless I need to buck larger wood and don't have a larger saw at hand.

It's interesting that some folks say longer bars don't equal slower cutting speed. That's not what I've observed time and time again.

It's also worth noting that the GB orange matches the Stihl orange quite well.

Im interested to see how the 12" bar performs. May try that tomorrow.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Dec 30, 2016)

Looks like someone may have had a little bar oil mishap.


----------



## svk (Dec 30, 2016)

CaseyForrest said:


> Looks like someone may have had a little bar oil mishap.


Always. 

Or...ahem..I like to protect my saws with a thin coat of protective oil. Lol.


----------



## Jeffkrib (Dec 30, 2016)

Thanks SVK,
Value and performance for money the 550xp is hard to beat but in the long run a ported 241 with its better filtration and the time you'd save over the life of the saw not having to stuff around with the outboard clutch. Also from all accounts the reliability of the the Stihl Vs the husky could make a ported 241 a better option in the long run. In saying that I have a stock 550xp and it does cut very nicely.


----------



## ferris076 (Dec 31, 2016)

farmer steve said:


> after a little chain "adjustment" i went over to my buddy's to help with a pin oak he had dropped. seemed a bit better and even did a noddle job on one piece. have only ran it about 1/2 throttle so far for break in. FYI i checked a piece of the smaller limb wood with the MM and had 14% inside a split and 8% on the outside.
> View attachment 547129


Allways WOT for break in, u need pressure on the rings


----------



## Wowzer (Dec 31, 2016)

SVK, have you ever run the Stihl MS250? I was talking with my dealer the other day and he was say the only advantage I have from switching from it to a 241 would be weight and price.


----------



## svk (Dec 31, 2016)

Wowzer said:


> SVK, have you ever run the Stihl MS250? I was talking with my dealer the other day and he was say the only advantage I have from switching from it to a 241 would be weight and price.


No I haven't. But on paper they are very similar.


----------



## svk (Dec 31, 2016)

Almost three tanks through the 241 today. Was cutting some poplar that was in the 15-16" range so didn't get a chance to try out the 12" bar. 

Again after swapping back and forth I can confirm I'm much happier using the 14" bar. I did most of my cutting with the 14" bar until I hit a chunk of cable in the fence. Luckily I was going slow so the damage to the chain was light.


----------



## farmer steve (Jan 1, 2017)

Wowzer said:


> SVK, have you ever run the Stihl MS250? I was talking with my dealer the other day and he was say the only advantage I have from switching from it to a 241 would be weight and price.


I have both now @Wowzer. ([email protected] CAD) running the same B/C setup on both. the 241 seems a little smoother and the filtration is much better on it than the 250. i cut a ton of wood with the 250 and no problems.


----------



## dancan (Jan 1, 2017)

I had a 230 , cut a few cord with it , it worked well , a friend has it now , he only cuts a few cord a year , he's real happy with it .
The 241 built as a pro saw and designed to run many more hours than the homeowner saws , the specs don't tell all , after running one tankful after tankful the 241 works .


----------



## Wowzer (Jan 1, 2017)

farmer steve said:


> I have both now @Wowzer. ([email protected] CAD) running the same B/C setup on both. the 241 seems a little smoother and the filtration is much better on it than the 250. i cut a ton of wood with the 250 and no problems.



Yeah I'm trying to tell myself that the 250, and 241 should be about the same so I don't have to buy it haha but I think in the spring I'm going to get the 241 and run a 14" bar. I am into a lot of ash tops and I picked up an older 044 for the bigger stuff now


----------



## farmer steve (Jan 1, 2017)

@svk or @CaseyForrest. question for you. does the scrench that came with your 241 fit you spark plug on your saw? my dealer grabbed one off the wall rack to give me when i bought mine and it is the standard scrench. the scrench that came with my 1 trimmer is the only 1 i have that fits my plug on the 241. just curious if there is a different one that comes with the 241. thanks.


----------



## svk (Jan 1, 2017)

Not sure. If I ever find the scrench again I'll check and let you know.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Jan 1, 2017)

farmer steve said:


> @svk or @CaseyForrest. question for you. does the scrench that came with your 241 fit you spark plug on your saw? my dealer grabbed one off the wall rack to give me when i bought mine and it is the standard scrench. the scrench that came with my 1 trimmer is the only 1 i have that fits my plug on the 241. just curious if there is a different one that comes with the 241. thanks.



I couldn't tell you either... I have 1 scrench in my supplies milkcrate and I don't know where I threw the one that came with the saw. I do believe it is the same standard scrench that comes with all the other stihl saws. I know it takes the same plug as the rest of my saws.


----------



## farmer steve (Jan 1, 2017)

svk said:


> Not sure. If I ever find the scrench again I'll check and let you know.





CaseyForrest said:


> I couldn't tell you either... I have 1 scrench in my supplies milkcrate and I don't know where I threw the one that came with the saw. I do believe it is the same standard scrench that comes with all the other stihl saws. I know it takes the same plug as the rest of my saws.


thanks guys. Casey mine has a different size plug than the rest of my stihls. the D.O.M of my saw is 7/2014 according to the EPA sticker.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Jan 1, 2017)

farmer steve said:


> thanks guys. Casey mine has a different size plug than the rest of my stihls. the D.O.M of my saw is 7/2014 according to the EPA sticker.



Ok, let me preface my previous comment... I went in to get some spare plugs, listed off what I would be putting them in and I walked out with a box of 10 plugs, all the same.

BG55, 241, 362, 441, 661

I don't know if the BR700 or my FS90 take the same plug or if the BG86 I bought to replace the BG55 also takes the same plug. I would have to do some snooping.


----------



## farmer steve (Jan 1, 2017)

all my other stihls take the Bosch wsr6f. the 241 takes a NGK CMR6H.


----------



## lone wolf (Jan 1, 2017)

farmer steve said:


> all my other stihls take the Bosch wsr6f. the 241 takes a NGK CMR6H.


My 241C takes the small 10 mm plug like yours. That plug fits the 4 stroke Stihls .


----------



## farmer steve (Jan 1, 2017)

lone wolf said:


> My 241C takes the small 10 mm plug like yours. That plug fits the 4 stroke Stihls .


thanks LW. was hoping i didn't get a saw that was made on a Friday.


----------



## lone wolf (Jan 1, 2017)

farmer steve said:


> thanks LW. was hoping i didn't get a saw that was made on a Friday.


I was surprised when I went to do a compression test.


----------



## dancan (Jan 1, 2017)

It's a good thing you guys brought that up , I'd best check my screnches to make sure I have a 10 mm .
Might not have one if the dealer just grabbed one out of a drawer and handed it to me with the saw .


----------



## lone wolf (Jan 1, 2017)

dancan said:


> It's a good thing you guys brought that up , I'd best check my screnches to make sure I have a 10 mm .
> Might not have one if the dealer just grabbed one out of a drawer and handed it to me with the saw .


The ten MM is the tread diam of the plug . Just use metric deep drive sockets.


----------



## dancan (Jan 1, 2017)

Hex size the same ?


----------



## svk (Jan 2, 2017)

Correct me if I'm wrong but if the thread diameter, reach, and heat range are the same the plug will work?

Don't they make identical plugs but with different size hex dimensions? With the smaller ones for tight clearance applications?


----------



## lone wolf (Jan 2, 2017)

svk said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but if the thread diameter, reach, and heat range are the same the plug will work?
> 
> Don't they make identical plugs but with different size hex dimensions? With the smaller ones for tight clearance applications?


IDK about that?


----------



## svk (Jan 2, 2017)

lone wolf said:


> IDK about that?


I could be dead wrong. But I thought I've seen plugs that were identical except for one letter different they I thought designated the hex size.


----------



## lone wolf (Jan 2, 2017)

svk said:


> I could be dead wrong. But I thought I've seen plugs that were identical except for one letter different they I thought designated the hex size.


Not that I seen anyway.


----------



## farmer steve (Jan 2, 2017)

found this on plug conversions. because inquiring minds want to know. typed in the NGK plug for the 241.
http://www.sparkplug-crossreference.com/convert/NGK_PN/CMR6H


----------



## svk (Jan 2, 2017)

farmer steve said:


> found this on plug conversions. because inquiring minds want to know. typed in the NGK plug for the 241.
> http://www.sparkplug-crossreference.com/convert/NGK_PN/CMR6H


Cool. 

I had a couple of large pdf files on my old work computer with loads of spark plug info. Will have to see if I can find them again. 

As a word of caution, cross references aren't always perfect so be sure to check electrode color after changing to a new brand.


----------



## farmer steve (Jan 2, 2017)

^^^^ i'll probably stick to the NGK since i'm sure that's what my dealer stocks. i get my Bosch plugs there too for all my other saws.


----------



## lone wolf (Jan 2, 2017)

You know plugs seem to last forever if the saw is not all fouled up.


----------



## farmer steve (Jan 2, 2017)

lone wolf said:


> You know plugs seem to last forever if the saw is not all fouled up.


yes usually no problems but if a saw starts acting up that's one of the first places i go. ever since bosch started making plugs in china instead of brazil i have had a few more problems.


----------



## svk (Jan 2, 2017)

I've only had a couple plugs actually fail over the years. I normally stick to NGK but have a few Champion and a Bosch or two floating around as well. 

Tree monkey posted a while back that older plugs take more energy to fire and should be replaced every so often. Makes a lot of sense to me.


----------



## Chris-PA (Jan 2, 2017)

svk said:


> Tree monkey posted a while back that older plugs take more energy to fire and should be replaced every so often.


Do you happen to have a link to that?


----------



## svk (Jan 2, 2017)

Chris-PA said:


> Do you happen to have a link to that?


No, sorry.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Jan 2, 2017)

My 241 has an NGK cmr6h plug. Not the same as what they sold me. Guess I'll have to rectify that. 

sent from a field


----------



## Chris-PA (Jan 2, 2017)

OK, since we have people painting Ryobi on their Stihl, what if it really was a 40cc Ryobi? 18" bar full bar in ash, close to 12k in the fattest part:



Yesterday the sprocket tip on that beat old bar blew up, so it has a 16" back on it again.


----------



## dancan (Jan 2, 2017)

Zenoah design , it's on my list if I find one cheap enough


----------



## lone wolf (Jan 2, 2017)

CaseyForrest said:


> My 241 has an NGK cmr6h plug. Not the same as what they sold me. Guess I'll have to rectify that.
> 
> sent from a field


Aha!


----------



## Chris-PA (Jan 2, 2017)

dancan said:


> Zenoah design , it's on my list if I find one cheap enough


They still show up, along with the Craftsman yellow GZ4000's - sometimes people don't know what they are.

I wish they had put AutoTune on the GZ4000 or GZ4500, along with a less restrictive muffler, instead of doing the 543XP. As it is Stihl is the only one who has a 40cc strato and MT saw, so I have to give them credit. But the price!


----------



## CaseyForrest (Jan 2, 2017)

Stihl spark plug reference chart...

http://randallequipment.com/wp-content/uploads/stihl-spark-plug-guide-081413-proof-1.pdf


----------



## cskeller07 (Jan 3, 2017)

farmer steve said:


> any of you guys switch to a different chain than what is stock on the 241? mydealer has 10% off this week and you never know know what can happen around christmas.


My dealer recommended against it. And I know you don't know my dealer, but his advice is worth gold usually


----------



## svk (Jan 3, 2017)

cskeller07 said:


> My dealer recommended against it. And I know you don't know my dealer, but his advice is worth gold usually



I am assuming your dealer recommended against changing pitch of chain, which makes sense. Obviously there is no harm in changing brands or styles of chain within the same pitch, which is what FS was originally talking about.


----------



## cskeller07 (Jan 3, 2017)

svk said:


> I am assuming your dealer recommended against changing pitch of chain, which makes sense. Obviously there is no harm in changing brands or styles of chain within the same pitch, which is what FS was originally talking about.


I went with 20" bar so that may be why also


----------



## farmer steve (Jan 3, 2017)

cskeller07 said:


> I went with 20" bar so that may be why also


so you are running a 20" on a 241? what size chain with what sprocket?


----------



## Chris-PA (Jan 3, 2017)

Even I would not go 20" on a 40cc saw! I have 68DL lo pro bar on a 42cc saw, but then it's pretty modified.


----------



## dancan (Jan 3, 2017)

Gee , I run 16" on my 361's and 18" on my ported 034 Super , let us know how well it works .


----------



## svk (Jan 3, 2017)

farmer steve said:


> so you are running a 20" on a 241?


Was about to ask the same thing.


----------



## bennn*e (Jan 4, 2017)

svk said:


> Casey,
> 
> View attachment 547028



They are cheap and nasty those little bars. Had a mate run a couple over here and the rails are soft as and chipped out 2 noses behind the sprocket. I don't trust GB any more. They can't even come clean on where there bars are made unless put on the spot


----------



## svk (Jan 4, 2017)

bennn*e said:


> They are cheap and nasty those little bars. Had a mate run a couple over here and the rails are soft as and chipped out 2 noses behind the sprocket. I don't trust GB any more. They can't even come clean on where there bars are made unless put on the spot


At the price I paid I don't care where they are made or how long they last. But FWIW mine seem to be holding up fine.


----------



## cskeller07 (Jan 4, 2017)

svk said:


> Was about to ask the same thing.



Sorry 261


----------



## lone wolf (Jan 4, 2017)

cskeller07 said:


> Sorry 261


That's better but I recommend an 18 for that and a 16 for the 241.


----------



## cskeller07 (Jan 4, 2017)

lone wolf said:


> That's better but I recommend an 18 for that and a 16 for the 241.


Well my dealers logic was as follows, they usually normally start with the 20" inch bar on 311 for non pro saws (59CC/ 4.2BHP).
The 261c is 50.2CC/ but 4.0 BHP a mere .2 BHP less than the 311 for being almost 10 CC's less.

He said BHP is a more accurate measurement of a saw's ability to pull a bigger chain than displacement and basing the decision to run a 20 on the 261c off that he had no issue with it and the .325 chain.


----------



## lone wolf (Jan 5, 2017)

cskeller07 said:


> Well my dealers logic was as follows, they usually normally start with the 20" inch bar on 311 for non pro saws (59CC/ 4.2BHP).
> The 261c is 50.2CC/ but 4.0 BHP a mere .2 BHP less than the 311 for being almost 10 CC's less.
> 
> He said BHP is a more accurate measurement of a saw's ability to pull a bigger chain than displacement and basing the decision to run a 20 on the 261c off that he had no issue with it and the .325 chain.


I suppose that would work yes.But I would go shorter.


----------



## farmer steve (Jan 5, 2017)

lone wolf said:


> That's better but I recommend an 18 for that and a 16 for the 241.


i was at my tractor dealer yesterday(they also sell Stihl) and i looked at the 241 they had on the shelf. DOM 9/14.  i looked at the price tag and it had 16"and 18 " listed. the 18"was $20 more than the 16.


----------



## lone wolf (Jan 5, 2017)

farmer steve said:


> i was at my tractor dealer yesterday(they also sell Stihl) and i looked at the 241 they had on the shelf. DOM 9/14.  i looked at the price tag and it had 16"and 18 " listed. the 18"was $20 more that the 16.


You might buy it or what?


----------



## farmer steve (Jan 5, 2017)

lone wolf said:


> You might buy it or what?


 i got 1 and that's enough for now.


----------



## lone wolf (Jan 5, 2017)

farmer steve said:


> i got 1 and that's enough for now.


I suppose you do.


----------



## svk (Jan 11, 2017)

svk said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but if the thread diameter, reach, and heat range are the same the plug will work?
> 
> *Don't they make identical plugs but with different size hex dimensions?* With the smaller ones for tight clearance applications?


https://www.ngk.de/fileadmin/Dokume..._in_download_area/ngk_zuendkerzen_code_en.pdf

To answer my question, yes you can have two different plugs with the same reach, thread, and heat. Available in small or standard hex.


----------



## GVS (Jan 13, 2017)

farmer steve said:


> i was at my tractor dealer yesterday(they also sell Stihl) and i looked at the 241 they had on the shelf. DOM 9/14.  i looked at the price tag and it had 16"and 18 " listed. the 18"was $20 more than the 16.


Seems like a lot for 2" more bar.Does that include the longer chain?If so it still seems like a lot.


----------



## lone wolf (Jan 13, 2017)

GVS said:


> Seems like a lot for 2" more bar.Does that include the longer chain?If so it still seems like a lot.


10.00 an inch .


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Jan 13, 2017)

lone wolf said:


> 10.00 an inch .




That's what she said...


----------



## dancan (Jan 16, 2017)

241


----------



## MountainHigh (Jan 16, 2017)

So am I reading this right or .... ?

Stihl New Edition - *$629.95* Cdn_ ($478 US) [must be a typo?]_
*MS 261* C-M
50.2cc 
3.0 / 4.1bhp
10.8 lbs
16" bar

*MS 241 C-M* - *$709.95 *Cdn_ (538 US)_
42.6cc
3.0 bhp
10.8 lbs
16" bar
*
http://en.stihl.ca/STIHL-Products/Chain-saws-and-pole-pruners/0130/Gas-chain-saws-for-forestry.aspx*

So you're getting *more horsepower* for the *same weight* at *less cost* than the ms 241 when buying the new edition *MS261 CM 
 *


----------



## jackjcc (Jan 16, 2017)

The NE 261 lost a lot of weight looks like. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lone wolf (Jan 16, 2017)

MountainHigh said:


> So am I reading this right or .... ?
> 
> Stihl New Edition - *$629.95* Cdn_ ($478 US) [must be a typo?]_
> *MS 261* C-M
> ...


I for one do not believe it is accurate.


----------



## dancan (Jan 16, 2017)

I think that's what I heard as well , I've not run a new 261 but the older one was nice but didn't feel as nimble in the hands .
I have a customer that has a new and an old 261 , says he likes his new one , only lets his employees run the old one , he doesn't know that there is a difference other than what he feels .


----------



## svk (Jan 16, 2017)

Something has to be wrong there unless that's a discount price on the older model 261 to move them quickly with the new model specs. 

In in the US the 241 is $569 and $609 for the 261. 

Is the 4.1 HP accurate? I though they were 3.9???


----------



## Chris-PA (Jan 17, 2017)

dancan said:


> 241


Did it just get taken down by a real Ryobi?


----------



## dancan (Jan 17, 2017)

Pawn shops don't pay big monies for Ryobi lol

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## MountainHigh (Feb 3, 2017)

YUP, the price is real!
I don't need one but tempted to sneek one home when the wife isn't looking ...*. 

Brand new MS 261cm for $629 CDN = $482.85 US*
http://en.stihl.ca/STIHL-Products/Chain-saws-and-pole-pruners/0130/Gas-chain-saws-for-forestry.aspx


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Feb 3, 2017)

MountainHigh said:


> YUP, the price is real!
> I don't need one but tempted to sneek one home when the wife isn't looking ...*.
> 
> Brand new MS 261cm for $629 CDN = $482.85 US*
> http://en.stihl.ca/STIHL-Products/Chain-saws-and-pole-pruners/0130/Gas-chain-saws-for-forestry.aspx




That's the real price, but there's tax on top of that. Some places in Canada have pretty high sales tax. Then shipping. I actually just received this little guy in the mail from Canada yesterday. It's a 261cm-vw. 

Mine was a little pricier than the basic model, but I will forget about that when my fingers are toasty warm while I'm cutting.


----------



## svk (Feb 3, 2017)

Very nice!!!

I always go back and forth about getting a heated handle saw. I don't cut all that much in the winter though.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 3, 2017)

svk said:


> Very nice!!!
> 
> I always go back and forth about getting a heated handle saw. I don't cut all that much in the winter though.


Prob only need the heated handle in a snowstorm.


----------



## GVS (Feb 3, 2017)

Ryan'smilling said:


> That's the real price, but there's tax on top of that. Some places in Canada have pretty high sales tax. Then shipping. I actually just received this little guy in the mail from Canada yesterday. It's a 261cm-vw.
> 
> Mine was a little pricier than the basic model, but I will forget about that when my fingers are toasty warm while I'm cutting.
> 
> View attachment 555699


Are both handles heated or just the throttle side?


----------



## farmer steve (Feb 3, 2017)

any of you guys with the 241 notice that when the saw runs out of gas that there is stihl some in the tank? tried moving the filter/pickup but it seems to return to the sdame place.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 3, 2017)

farmer steve said:


> any of you guys with the 241 notice that when the saw runs out of gas that there is stihl some in the tank? tried moving the filter/pickup but it seems to return to the sdame place.


No I didn't, I can tell you they sure are stingy on the gas consumption, you got to love it!


----------



## farmer steve (Feb 3, 2017)

lone wolf said:


> No I didn't, I can tell you they sure are stingy on the gas consumption, you got to love it!


 i though mine was stingy till today and it seemed like it ran out quicker the other times. going back out with a full tank and see how it does. got a decent size ash log to finish up and i'll put it through the paces. i do love that saw.


----------



## svk (Feb 3, 2017)

Mine has literally nothing but fumes when it runs out. 

Part of me wants to send it south right now. The other part wants to just do a MM to see how it compares to a 346 OE.


----------



## MountainHigh (Feb 3, 2017)

Question for 241 owners:

What *size* wood/softwood/hardwood do you like to use it on and when do you reach for a larger saw?

With the saw being close to a 261cm in weight (I see some inconsistency in weights online but they look close), why do you prefer the 241 to a 261cm?


----------



## svk (Feb 3, 2017)

To me the saw performs much better with a 14" bar than 16 " So if I'm doing a lot of bucking over 12" wood, especially hardwood, I'll bring a bigger saw. 

As I've mentioned the closest saw in my stable to the 241 is a ported 550 which is obviously not a fair comparison.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 3, 2017)

svk said:


> Mine has literally nothing but fumes when it runs out.
> 
> Part of me wants to send it south right now. The other part wants to just do a MM to see how it compares to a 346 OE.


Go and test it against the 346 without doing anything and let me know if it ain't within 1 second or so of the larger Husky.


----------



## svk (Feb 3, 2017)

lone wolf said:


> Go and test it against the 346 without doing anything and let me know if it ain't within 1 second or so of the larger Husky.


I'd expect stock for stock that the 346 will walk away from it. I might be wrong.

I just don't know anyone nearby with a stock OE to test it against until the races in July.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 3, 2017)

svk said:


> I'd expect stock for stock that the 346 will walk away from it. I might be wrong.
> 
> I just don't know anyone nearby with a stock OE to test it against until the races in July.


I think in not real big wood just limbs like 10 in - 16 inch you will be surprised.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Feb 3, 2017)

I try not to let my saws "run out" of gas. Not good for the piston and cylinder. Unless its to put them away for awhile, then Ill let them idle till they stop.


----------



## svk (Feb 3, 2017)

When breaking in my saws I run them until they first burp when running out of gas and shut them down and refill. It helps me keep track of how many tankfuls I have used.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Feb 3, 2017)

MountainHigh said:


> Question for 241 owners:
> 
> What *size* wood/softwood/hardwood do you like to use it on and when do you reach for a larger saw?
> 
> With the saw being close to a 261cm in weight (I see some inconsistency in weights online but they look close), why do you prefer the 241 to a 261cm?



I had a 261 and with a 16" bar, I wasn't impressed. Ended up trading it for a 362 and I am much happier with the combination.

With the 241, It wears a 12" bar and I can use all of the bar without issue or a want for more power.

I cut mostly hardwoods... oak, ash, maple, hickory, locust.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Feb 3, 2017)

svk said:


> When breaking in my saws I run them until they first burp when running out of gas and shut them down and refill. It helps me keep track of how many tankfuls I have used.



Ive got a pretty severe case of OCD, but Ive never felt the need to keep track of how many tanks Ive put through a saw.


----------



## svk (Feb 3, 2017)

CaseyForrest said:


> Ive got a pretty severe case of OCD, but Ive never felt the need to keep track of how many tanks Ive put through a saw.


I only keep track through break in. After that it's just estimated use.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 3, 2017)

svk said:


> I only keep track through break in. After that it's just estimated use.


Put an hour meter on if if you are so inclined.


----------



## svk (Feb 3, 2017)

Now that I have CAD no saw is ever in risk of being worn out. Just want to know they all have a dozen or so tanks through them so the rings are seated.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 3, 2017)

svk said:


> Now that I have CAD no saw is ever in risk of being worn out. Just want to know they all have a dozen or so tanks through them so the rings are seated.


Yup you got it! I don't worry about them blowing up from normal use just don't let idiots use them.


----------



## farmer steve (Feb 3, 2017)

CaseyForrest said:


> I try not to let my saws "run out" of gas. Not good for the piston and cylinder. Unless its to put them away for awhile, then Ill let them idle till they stop.


 i do that with all my saws. the 241 doesn't start to lean out like the other saws. it just quits. stihl some gas in the tank.



svk said:


> I only keep track through break in. After that it's just estimated use.


i lost count after 5 tanks. figured if it was gonna blow up it would have done it by then.

i stuck with the 16" B/C because that's what i run on the 023 and 250. unfortunately they are just collecting dust since the 241 arrived.


----------



## dancan (Feb 3, 2017)

Never looked to see how much remained in the tank but how long a tank lasts depends on the task .
Felling and delimbing hardwoods burn the least fuel so longest runtime , softwood felling and delimbing give you the least runtime if you're going to the top and they're small and short .
Different tasks , different mileage .
I run a 14" on mine , my selling firewood pile has up to a few 20" so I don't bother changing , I'll block wood for 6hr to 8hr with the 241 as the main saw , run a few tanks through the 026/034/361 to change things up .
I've had a 346OE but couldn't warm up to it , hard to quantify why but I sent that one down the road .
Over the next little bit I'm gonna drag the 241 to the shop and give it a muffler mod .


----------



## dancan (Feb 3, 2017)

I wish they listed a bucking spike for the 241 , I'd have one lol


----------



## svk (Feb 3, 2017)

I'm surprised they don't list it?


----------



## MountainHigh (Feb 3, 2017)

dancan said:


> I wish they listed a bucking spike for the 241 , I'd have one lol
> View attachment 555823



Wow Dan, that muffler looks like wind whistling through a few skinny pine tree forest! 

Was it a stock muffler you drilled? Looks quite different than SVK's


----------



## dancan (Feb 3, 2017)

Stockish 026 lol

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## svk (Feb 3, 2017)

Was going to say that's not the same saw. You can see the similar DNA but different.


----------



## farmer steve (Feb 17, 2017)

lone wolf said:


> Put an hour meter on if if you are so inclined.


 anyone know how to hook up the 241 to a laptop? i think i read somewhere that it can be done. i jokingly ask my stihl mechanic how he was going to work on the m-tronic saw since they don't uses computers. (horse and buggy mennonites) he said they had gotten the software from Stihl but it's just sitting in the box.


----------



## svk (Feb 17, 2017)

I'd assume that with the software comes a pigtail to hook it up.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 17, 2017)

farmer steve said:


> anyone know how to hook up the 241 to a laptop? i think i read somewhere that it can be done. i jokingly ask my stihl mechanic how he was going to work on the m-tronic saw since they don't uses computers. (horse and buggy mennonites) he said they had gotten the software from Stihl but it's just sitting in the box.


Email Stihl and ask a tech.


----------



## RyeThomas (Mar 2, 2017)

Add me to the list, picked up a 241c this am and ran her a bit this afternoon. Figure it will round out my 3 saw plan very well. So far I'm super impressed and I'm sure like my 362c it will get better around 4/5 tanks thru her. I did go down to a 14" bar as many have said that's where she shines.

461 is stupid good
661 is a different animal
241c just makes me smile and laugh at what it can eat up. It's going to be interesting to see how often I run this as my 362 now 461 (sold my 362 for the 461) have been my go to saws.


----------



## dancan (Mar 2, 2017)

I changed out the original sparkplug last weekend after a years worth of running , took the spark screen out and opened up the hole with a 1/2" carbide burr , sure woke it up


----------



## dancan (Mar 2, 2017)

The best part about the muffler mod is that there is no need to try and fab up some sort of deflector , the muffler still looks completely stock and a spark screen could easily be made to fit over the modified hole .


----------



## svk (Mar 2, 2017)

I was going to do that and add the Snelling gills on the mag side when I do mine.

Trying to get some guys together this spring to run the various 40-45 cc saws against each other so I have a baseline from which to do the muffler mods.


----------



## jackjcc (Mar 3, 2017)

I've heard of mods by fabz that deliver 60% gains. You should check those out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaseyForrest (Mar 3, 2017)

Sadly, my 241 hasn't seen much run time since I started this thread. Its sitting all by itself while the big boys get to play with real wood.


----------



## RyeThomas (Mar 3, 2017)

that's a good problem to have.


----------



## dancan (Mar 3, 2017)

jackjcc said:


> I've heard of mods by fabz that deliver 60% gains. You should check those out.



Well , if you read what he said , sharp chain and muffler mod was were it was at so I have , he was right 
Gonna go for the extra 4% and sand all the paint off the bar next ....


----------



## dancan (Mar 3, 2017)

CaseyForrest said:


> Sadly, my 241 hasn't seen much run time since I started this thread. Its sitting all by itself while the big boys get to play with real wood.



Umm , you suck ...





I mean that in a kind and most respectful way , really ....


----------



## farmer steve (Mar 10, 2017)

just about ready to put a new chain on the 241. might have another sharpening or 2 but i may have some serious sawing with @James Miller and a new chain will be nice. the saw has been awesome since day 1. thanks to all of you enablers for talking me into this saw.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Mar 10, 2017)

Widow in front of us lost a 40' or so norway spruce during the wind event 2 days ago. 241 is going to get some love tomorrow.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Mar 11, 2017)

Didn't even get a full tank through it. 







Sent from a field


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 12, 2017)

CaseyForrest said:


> Didn't even get a full tank through it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now have you ever had a limbing saw as nice as that 241?


----------



## CaseyForrest (Mar 12, 2017)

lone wolf said:


> Now have you ever had a limbing saw as nice as that 241?



Had a 200t at one point. That was my favorite. 

I cut that entire tree with the 241. Less than a tank of fuel. 


Sent from a field


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 12, 2017)

CaseyForrest said:


> Had a 200t at one point. That was my favorite.
> 
> I cut that entire tree with the 241. Less than a tank of fuel.
> 
> ...


The 241 is better for limbing and light ground work I have plenty of 200T's and I much prefer the 241 C for that . Why didn't you keep the T?


----------



## RyeThomas (Mar 12, 2017)

I'm still trying to burn 3 tanks thru her so I can hold her WOT and see what she can do. It's funny how little fuel these little guys use. I'm at 2.5 tanks.

As stated I'm glad you guys put this thread up and kept it going, it got me to purchase one and I am very happy with it.


----------



## svk (Mar 12, 2017)

Why can't you run it at WOT yet?


----------



## RyeThomas (Mar 12, 2017)

I've always babied them for 3 tanks then let them eat for the rest of forever.

I should rephrase that to start leaning on her hard, not WOT.


I really think this has rounded out a great 3 saw plan for me.


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 12, 2017)

RyeThomas said:


> I've always babied them for 3 tanks then let them eat for the rest of forever.
> 
> I should rephrase that to start leaning on her hard, not WOT.
> 
> ...


Run it wide open in wood its better for it then if you dont actually .


----------



## svk (Mar 12, 2017)

I'm far from someone who abuses equipment but I think it's important to run them hard enough to seat the rings though.


----------



## RyeThomas (Mar 12, 2017)

Yeah, I meant lean on her. I run her wot in the cut but I'm easy with them for the first few tanks, then I dog them in.


----------



## RyeThomas (Mar 12, 2017)

Oh they get worked after tank 3. Just what I've been told by guys much smarter than me (doesn't take much). I noticed my 362C seemed to get better after 5-10 tanks then she was what she was.

Man I can't spell today, lots of edits. Lmao.


----------



## svk (Mar 30, 2017)

Hey guys. 

Just a heads up: I'm not doing it for sure yet but I'm considering selling my 241. It would come with 12", 14", and 16" bars and 4 new/like new chains. 

Cutting wood this weekend I had the revelation the I have too damn many saws and I'd be better off repurposing some of my funds to other wood cutting toys. 

I really like my 241 but I love my ported 550. And even if I port the 241 it's still not going to be as powerful as the 550. 

Going to sleep on it. Stand by....


----------



## farmer steve (Mar 31, 2017)

svk said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> Just a heads up: I'm not doing it for sure yet but I'm considering selling my 241. It would come with 12", 14", and 16" bars and 4 new/like new chains.
> 
> ...


----------



## svk (Mar 31, 2017)

farmer steve said:


>


My  could turn into someone else's .


----------



## svk (Mar 31, 2017)

Alright, it is going on the block as soon as I get some good pictures. I'll give you guys first shot.


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 31, 2017)

svk said:


> Alright, it is going on the block as soon as I get some good pictures. I'll give you guys first shot.


That's crazy man!


----------



## svk (Mar 31, 2017)

lone wolf said:


> That's crazy man!


LOL

Crazy is farting around with stock saws when I could be using this:


----------



## svk (Apr 1, 2017)

Well, my 241 will be living out its days with a fellow AS member. Now I won't feel bad porting another saw or two lol.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Apr 1, 2017)

At least someone else will get to enjoy it.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Oct 22, 2017)

Daughter cut her teeth with the 241 today. Shes been nagging me for awhile to show her how to use a chainsaw. She wanted to try the 461, but I had to break her heart and give her the baby saw...


----------



## lone wolf (Oct 22, 2017)

CaseyForrest said:


> Daughter cut her teeth with the 241 today. Shes been nagging me for awhile to show her how to use a chainsaw. She wanted to try the 461, but I had to break her heart and give her the baby saw...


Nice!


----------



## RyeThomas (Oct 22, 2017)

Got mine ported a few weeks ago, video doesn't do it justice. Thing is insane.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Oct 22, 2017)

Who did it? What was the cost and turnaround time?


----------



## RyeThomas (Oct 22, 2017)

Not sure of the rules here, PM sent.


----------



## CaseyForrest (May 26, 2018)

Well, fired the little guy up tonite to drop the last tree that was standing near the pool. We were hoping to be able to leave it, but it was dropping helicopters right into it... So down it came...

Anyway, pulled the 241 out to make it happen and the little bugger didn't want to start or run right. Its still under warranty so off to the dealer it will go after the holiday weekend.


----------



## lone wolf (May 27, 2018)

CaseyForrest said:


> Well, fired the little guy up tonite to drop the last tree that was standing near the pool. We were hoping to be able to leave it, but it was dropping helicopters right into it... So down it came...
> 
> Anyway, pulled the 241 out to make it happen and the little bugger didn't want to start or run right. Its still under warranty so off to the dealer it will go after the holiday weekend.


Bad gas maybe? What temp was it there when you tried this? Maybe you have winter gas left over and it was hot out like 90 and it vapor locked?


----------



## CaseyForrest (May 27, 2018)

Fresh E free with Klotz @ 40:1

Vapor locked... Possibly. Ill check.


----------



## lone wolf (May 27, 2018)

CaseyForrest said:


> Fresh E free with Klotz @ 40:1
> 
> Vapor locked... Possibly. Ill check.


I'm doubting it with fresh E free unless it was winter fuel, but was it 90 degrees out?


----------



## CaseyForrest (May 27, 2018)

Close to 90. But it acted up right from the first start. Didn't want to run. 

sent from a field


----------



## lone wolf (May 27, 2018)

CaseyForrest said:


> Close to 90. But it acted up right from the first start. Didn't want to run.
> 
> sent from a field


Lets see what happens now ?


----------



## CaseyForrest (Jun 3, 2018)

lone wolf said:


> Lets see what happens now ?



Fired it up today to finish dissecting the red maple and it ran perfectly.

Looks like you nailed that one, thanks.


----------



## lone wolf (Jun 3, 2018)

CaseyForrest said:


> Fired it up today to finish dissecting the red maple and it ran perfectly.
> 
> Looks like you nailed that one, thanks.


Good news


----------

